# Rents in UAQ



## desertcool (Feb 17, 2016)

Hi peeps, 

Looking to move to Umm al Quwain later this year. Heard the rents there are relatively low. What's the average for a 1 bed apartment please?

Thanks!


----------



## desertcool (Feb 17, 2016)

Surely there has to be somewhere where I can find some decent info on rents in UAQ?


----------



## EgyptOverseer (Jan 7, 2016)

Yes, it's called Dubbizle.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

EgyptOverseer said:


> Yes, it's called Dubbizle.


Though, to be fair, dubizzle hardly has any listings from UAQ.
Hardly anyone on this forum lives in UAQ, so its difficult to give an estimate. 
If I have to guess, look up rents in SHarjah and Ajman, and very likely UAQ rents will be similar or lower.


----------



## desertcool (Feb 17, 2016)

EgyptOverseer said:


> Yes, it's called Dubbizle.


No, it's not called Dubizzle.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

desertcool said:


> No, it's not called Dubizzle.


Hi,
Yes it is!! - a place to find properties to rent!
https://uae.dubizzle.com/property-for-rent/home/
Cheers
Steve


----------



## desertcool (Feb 17, 2016)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> Yes it is!! - a place to find properties to rent!


Hehe, I know what Dubizzle is Steve. 

But Dubizzle isn't the answer to my question. I.e. what's a good place to find info on UAQ rents? 

Dubizzle is not a good site for UAQ rents. In fact, it's awful (as user rsinner above me pointed out).


----------

